# Average age of a motorhome owner??



## mike-n-helen (Aug 26, 2013)

H and I hired a MH for our holidays this year and decided to go and buy one as we enjoyed it so much. However when we were on some sites I felt as if I has 10 years to young to be there, or should have had a load of kids with us. Having just joined this forum and seeing there is an "in memory" section makes me think we are definitely to young. We're early to mid 40's with no kids, are we the exception?

Thought I'd run a little poll to see what the average age of a MH'er is. (never ran a poll before so lets hope it works )

Don't get me wrong, I'm not ageist, my parents are old and I love them to bits  

Mike n Helen


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm 53 and my Husband is 57, our kids are all in their 30s and we have 7 grandchildren  we bought our first motorhome this year, I'd have bought one years ago if I could have afforded it :wink:


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm 53 too Kay, so currently according to this thread, that's the average age of all motorhomers! :lol: 

Steve


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm only 53 for another 22 days


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm only 53 for another 8!  

Steve


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I seek peace and quiet. Yappy dogs and noisy kids are the product of their owners/parents. Any age is fine as long as they keep it down! :lol:


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

I'm 57 and Lynne is 51 


Paul


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm 44 and my wife; Galit is 39.

We've had a motorhome for about 7 years now

Lee


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm 64 and Denise is 61

We have had our MH since 2007

Cheers

Dave


----------



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

Me and the missus switched from a camper to a motorhome when we were 45, we've had it a year now and sometimes on some sites we feel 'young'

BUT... the way I look at it is I get to go motorhome'ing for longer as we started younger :lol: 

Scott


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hate doing age surveys, I seem to be getting further and further down the list. It's like doing an insurance quote and you select your year of birth, I seem to have to scroll for ever to find mine these days. 

I used to be by far the youngest motorhomer on site, given I started at 18. Now 10 Motorhomes later I am 42, just, it was my birthday a few days ago. 

Not long now until I hit the average motorhomers age


----------



## angelaa (Feb 14, 2011)

I am 53 for another 61 days. Hubby is 63.


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

With our motorhome ownership, 1979 to date (9 in total) we could fill in all the boxes except the first one. Bride was 29 (I was 31) on our fist purchase. Bride is 63 (I am 65) on latest purchase. We've downsized. Will it be our last. Hope not


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

we started motor-homing after i retired at the grand old age of 53 when we bought a new Hymer.
Further to the original post I do think at that time most motor-homers were retirees and that nowadays with hiring etc there seems to be a younger generation taking it up! Especially abroad.


----------



## Suzysetter (Jun 19, 2011)

oh boo I am in the last box......
aren"t you as old as you feel?

  :lol:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We are both about average,I don't think it matters what age you are as long as you are healthy and enjoy what you are doing.

Most motorhomers are a bit long in the tooth but if that bothers you and you want younger people around why not try going on an all singing/dancing site in peak season in your motorhome.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

I should have checked the box for my wife's age. 

I think the question should be why do you own one in the first place.

If it's to stay on fixed campsites and socialize then how comfortable you feel socializing with various age groups most of which will be older than you then age is an issue.

If you are like us and use it for the ease of travel, touring, visiting interesting places, getting away from home, skiing, going to the beach, and the convenience of not having to look for hotels, or stay in a tent, etc. Then the age of others is of little importance. 

In fact it's easier to do all that when you are young so enjoy.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I am 67, and Rita will be 65 in October.

We are not motorhomers in the true sense as we have a trailer that we built and fitted out with all the gear. We take a large engine or two to shows through the season, just over a ton and a quarter each, but once set up we can relax for 3 or 4 days and enjoy free camping and show admission. We go to shows in Europe as well as the UK, so ferry trips are a regular thing for us.

The 'problem' with being old is that you don't 'think' old, you still look through the same eyes as when you were 21, it's your body that wears out!   You have the years of accumulated experience that you didn't have when you were younger, which is a priceless asset, something that I wouldn't want to give up.

I still enjoy looking at the female form, even though some of the youngsters are young enough to be my grandchildren  We often chat about this in quiet moments, but we have been 110% faithful to each other and never have any issues about it. 

We live and work together, have done for 30 years now, so Rita must be a saint to put up with me!

Peter


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

70 and 71 and both enjoying the freedom to go when and where we want as we are fulltiming.

Had our Hymer since 2006 but have been involved with Caravans and Motorhome since 1972.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We're both 62, bought our first motorhome 2 years ago when we both retired. Couldn't justify the cost before, as we wouldn't have had much chance to use it with working. Now we use it for long trips of 2-3 months in Europe, 2 or 3 times a year.

Neither of us feel any different inside than we did when we were 20, and in fact we now feel younger than at 40, when we still had 5 kids living at home!


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Being at the foot of the list now, I reckon it's not the age I'm at now, but the age when I started - mid-twenties 40 years ago with a Bedford CF camper van. If you like it, you stick with it, and if you live long enough, you get older...


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have been motorhoming since 1972, plus tugging a caravan a couple of times, then realised which we prefer.
When with children we used campsites with all facilities, now we like small quiet ones, unless with a group of friends or on a rally.

cabby


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

also getting towards the bottom of the list, 63/66.
John started nearly 4 years ago, but i have had campers/motorhome since 1982, gosh can't believe it is that long, so was 32 when i first bought one.
Friendliness of most of those we meet is not age related, we have met mr/mrs grumpy in all age groups.

Sue
p.s. will vote now but think it would be good to run a comparison with age when we first started motorhoming.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I used to be 70 :roll:


----------



## 1neil (Jan 28, 2012)

We are 53 & 50 and bought our first motorhome 18 months ago, we love it!
Have met really friendly people of all ages while on site in the UK and abroad, but most do tend to be older than us.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

79 entries against 646 views, that's just 12% of you who have chosen to enter your info.

A poor show for the other 88% considering it only is a few clicks of the mouse.

The value of such data should not be underestimated, it is important to us who are working to change the attitudes councils etc. hold towards us.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Well, I've voted, 48. On our travels we do seem to be younger than others.
I'd never give up the van - go on a package holiday ??


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

There are plenty of motorhomers in their 40's as we are. Addie off here spent a year travelling in his and is only 14!

Raynipper I think is just 8!

I started campervanning when I was 18 when my mate’s dad got a 1967 Commer Caravenette which we aptly named "The Beast". There were ten of us (9 Englishmen and 1 Frenchman) that would go to Ireland every year in it towing a wooden boat where we would hire a big motor cruiser and take turns to stay in the van or the boat. Those were the days (full story on our blog).

We then graduated to VW campers, one of which is still in use (I never actually owned one, just sat in the back drinking beer).

Five years ago we bought Hank the Tank and have never looked back. Some say it was a rash decision to make motorhoming a priority over careers and our business but as I type this looking out over the valleys of the Ardeche wondering where the little scooter will take us this afternoon I know we made the right decision!  

Do it while you’re young my family used to always say to me. Well we have, and they are all sadly gone now.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I,m 65 and SHirley is 61.
Started of with a CA Bedford ambulance over 30 years ago,which had a bed ,cooker and a few cupboards.Did'ent have a fridge used ice blocks that the camp site would freeze for you.How times have changed.
Les


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

I have noticed the mature age of the "typical" motorhomer.

I am 42, wife is 40, no kids, one cat. First motorhome bought 7 weeks ago. We love it. Cat's not so keen.

From the amount of Wurthers Original sweet wrappers found at the back of the ash tray the previous owner was probably of considerable years.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm 50 Jan's 47, started 7 years ago so 43 & 40 when we started


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

We are both 45 and no kids. One dog and probably another when we get back. Have been motorhoming for nearly 8 years. Wish we'd started it earlier
Yes most of the people we meet are older ....... and having a fantastic time. They have inspired us to set of next week for 6 months touring. Sure we'll meet lots more people with stories we can as yet only dream of.


----------



## larryn (Apr 22, 2013)

Well im a newbie our first MH a 26ft Lunar roadstar bought it in May and and im 64 and loving it.
Larryn


----------



## MotorhomeWiFi (Apr 16, 2012)

Quite surprised I'm the only 26-30 year old who's voted so far!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

MotorhomeWiFi said:


> Quite surprised I'm the only 26-30 year old who's voted so far!


Be off with you young Scallywag!!!


----------



## lightbulbhead (Mar 3, 2013)

We're both in the 26-30 box too... our motorhome is 23 

We've not posted enough yet to be allowed to vote though


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

We started in a vw camper when I was 32, the motorhome when I was 37.

I think a lot of younger people go the caravan route for cost reasons, but we have lots of people of similar age with motorhomes and young families .

I think it comes down to the £££££'s and that why a lot go for caravans too tow behind the family car.

It's all about the fun you have, not the age you are.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

So clearly the stats don’t stack up to the facts.

Many of us have being doing it for years. You should hear Aldras story when she drove all the way to Israel in a Bedford camper in the 70's and came back 8 years later and two kids the richer.

Some of the members on here are old hands!


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

We're both 57 now, but have been motorhoming since our early thirties. Like most others, we don't think about age. If we had that mindset we would have probably have thought of you as oldies in their forties at the time we started with our first old VW.

We very rarely use campsites so maybe what you've experienced is people choosing the 'safe option'. However we have met with some very young minded people including a couple in their eighties who have toured Europe for 60 years and never yet stayed on a campsite.

Given the price of most motorhomes it is hardly surprising that most people cannot afford to buy until later in life when they have managed to save a bit.

Of course the other consideration is that if you both have full time jobs then you might find you have an expensive asset sitting on your drive and not being used.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm 44 and my husband Richard is nearly 48. This is our third year of motorhoming. We have 4 children aged 12, 11, 7 & 5 and a Toy poodle! (Wouldn't yo love to be parked up next to us Techno?!

We always seem to be the youngest on site but we love chatting with other Motorhomers about how their addictions to motorhoming began and where they've been etc and we've visited lots of fab places from their recommendations 

Lucy


----------



## mike-n-helen (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks everybody who has replied. Interesting, but not surprising I guess based on what I have seen in my very limited experiencing of MHing.

What I conclude from all of this is:-
A-We are currently in one of the minority groups 8O 
B-Looks like we have another 20+ years of MHing ahead of us ( 2days to go before we pick ours up)  
C- It must be the people in caravans and tents who bring all the children to the campsites :? 
D- I'm in the right place if I need any help as there must be 1000's of years worth of experience on the forum :wink: 
E - Decent bunch of people to take the time to reply  

Mike n Helen


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

54 here...
Mrs is three years behind.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

1302 said:


> 54 here...
> Mrs is three years behind.


I thought I was 53? Thanks for knocking a couple of years off :lol:
Alison


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

1302 said:


> 1302 said:
> 
> 
> > 54 here...
> ...


Diplomacy? or early sign of dementia?[Surprised - emoticons not working]


----------



## neilanddot (Apr 4, 2008)

I've never felt I was getting.........old till you asked this question ok ok 68
but we returned to motor homing 5years ago after rather a long gap we had our first split windscreen VW in 1968 and went around Greece, this was followed by 2 more VW campers. Obviously the shear cost means that young couples would struggle to justify £30 grand +- expenditure on what is a luxury at that time in their lives, as indeed we would have done.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I refuse to fill in the poll - on the grounds that the category ' > 65' includes young upstarts of 66, with whom I do not wish to be associated.

Also did the OP want to know the 'average' age or the 'median' age?

Geoff


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

mike-n-helen said:


> Thanks everybody who has replied. Interesting, but not surprising I guess based on what I have seen in my very limited experiencing of MHing.
> 
> What I conclude from all of this is:-
> A-We are currently in one of the minority groups 8O
> ...


Would just disagree on one item, there are lots of people with kids and campers. It is in fact one of the easiest ways to travel with them. Great for parents and we see lots of grandparents taking the grandkids along.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

We bought our first MH, a VW T2 when we were both 22. Have motorhomed ever since and are now in our late 50's. In the early years it used to be an event to see another MH on the road but nowadays they're somewhat more common place.

I guess the bottom line is, it doesn't matter what age you are as long as you enjoy it!


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Well, I've ticked the 61 - 65 category because John is 65 (for another two months) but I'm 68. We bought our first motorhome when he retired at 60. My kids (46, 44 & 42) are older than many of the members on here.



Chris


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

You can tell this was set up by someone quite young as everyone over 65 is lumped to toge1her

Why not have groups of under 45, under 55, under 65, under 75, under 85, under 95 and over 95?

To me anyone under 45 is really far too young to be in charge of a vehicle on the road!!!!!


----------



## goves (Sep 7, 2006)

Just turned 40 and bought my first one at 31...


----------



## Sethcook (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi we are 37 and 44 but started in 2002 aged 26 and 33 and are now on our 8th van having had yanks down to little uns. 

We have 2 kids one made whilst fulltiming for 8 years in sunnier climes and the most asked question we came across was "your a bit young to be doing this arn't you?" and "I wish we could have done this at your age." But things were probably different then without the opportunity that is available to people these days.

Also attitudes to work, family and pensions are different now ie. having kids later all play a part.

A thing to remember though is you won't be visiting many places that other motorhomers either young or old have not been before
and you can always learn something from everyone you meet 

Do I sense a little bit of self satisfaction from the fact that you think your young and able to do this, backed up by having your? cars as an avatar? 

Not really a critisism just an observation and one that reminds me of myself (possibly?) when I first started. Anyway got to go its past my bedtime.


----------



## mike-n-helen (Aug 26, 2013)

Sethcook said:


> Do I sense a little bit of self satisfaction from the fact that you think your young and able to do this, backed up by having your? cars as an avatar?


Based on the results of the poll I am in the lower quartile, so in relative terms I am young, as are you.  But as we all know, you are as young as you feel and very clearly there are a lot of people out there who feel young enough and are fit enough to be motorhoming, and good for them, I hope when I'm 65 plus I'm fit enough to be doing this and still enjoying motoring around in a MH. We've met some great people all with a wealth of knowledge..

No self satisfaction here, just pleased we bought one when we did in order to get the maximum benefit from it, from the theme of many of the replies, plenty of other people wished they had got one sooner too.

Mike


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We were in our late twenties when we got our first one and proceeded to travel across land to Israel with three young children, it took six months

Many years later we got our second one, we are now on our third, bought new

Not sure age matters its what you enjoy

Aldra


----------



## Jeannette (Aug 7, 2012)

I am 44 and Jeannette just turned 40. Bought our motorhome last year after renting previously. We love it. Being able to leave it ready packed to leave at short notice is brilliant. Home from home with SkyHD and AppleTV! 

I use it quite a bit for motocross events as well. The dog loves it as well. 

Should have bought years ago.


----------



## jrr (Oct 17, 2011)

Just caught up with this.

Both Ruth & I have the big six-oh looming in early 2014, and are precisely 363 days into motorhome ownership.

Should have done it years ago.... (mind you, it was my fault we bought a boat in 2005 when Herself wanted a motorcaravan - she got her way in the end).

Looking forward to many more years on the road.


----------

